# Quantaray 28-90mm F/3.3-5.6 Lens



## rmh159 (Jun 18, 2006)

I came across a D50 being sold with a Quantaray 28-90mm F/3.3-5.6 Lens (link is posted below).  I never heard of this lens though and was wondering if anyone had any insight.  I had heard the kit D50 lens is pretty good so I'm a little hesitant to switch to the Quantaray without knowing more about it.

Link


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 18, 2006)

Actually I just got this camera with that lens a few weeks ago. It's my first DSLR so I can't exactly say how it compares to other lenses.


----------



## LWW (Jun 19, 2006)

They are OK if money is tight. They are more fragile and the optics aren't quite up to a Nikkor IMHO. I think they are made by Sigma.

LWW


----------



## rmh159 (Jun 21, 2006)

So would you recommend sticking with the kit lens?  I believe the kit is a 18 - 55 mm where the Quantaray is 28-90mm.  So there is a little choice there as well if it'd be better to get the wider angle or the further zoom.  Any opinions???

Thanks for the responses.



			
				LWW said:
			
		

> They are OK if money is tight. They are more fragile and the optics aren't quite up to a Nikkor IMHO. I think they are made by Sigma.
> 
> LWW


----------



## B-9 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am also curious to how this lens performs. I recently bought one off of ebay for 53$ shipped Brand New in the Box. for my N90S I figured it was a cheap fix until I can get the cash to get deeper into Nikon Glass (former pentaxian)


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 31, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> So would you recommend sticking with the kit lens?


 
Yes I would... for anyoine that has only a passing interest in picture taking. For anyone that wants to get even the least bit more serious about photography, I always highly recommend to not walk, but run away from the kit lenses. They are cheap for a reason... cheap optics and cheap quality results.

In lenses, MOST of the time, you get what you pay for. There are exceptions, of course, but not in the kit lens world, at least not yet.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 31, 2008)

lol, this thread is almost 2 years old.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 31, 2008)

I *really* need to start looking at thread start dates and set a personal participation lmit to the last 30 days only... lol.


----------

